#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  New York City Pics

## ShrewedPunter

Today was a gorgeous day in NYC, perfect for a mini pic photo thread.

I went for a walk across the Brooklyn bridge, stopped off at the WTC, walked &  took the subway uptown and went up the Empire State Building.

The famous scene from "Once upon a time in America". you can see the ESB in the middle of the bridge struts





The view from Pebble beach



Bridge





A chili dawwwg



WTC and memorial







walking to the Empire State Building









views from the top







Ahhhhhh. a well deserved pint at the end

----------


## David48atTD

Cracking photos Punter.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Good stuff TDs Alan Wicker,  keep them coming.

Beats the fvck out of grey, rainy Blighty right now.

You travelling alone or with your missus?

----------


## Dillinger

> Beats the fvck out of grey, rainy Blighty right now.


Unlike summertime in Rhyl? :Smile: 

A few good pics there Punty, those long distance shots are stretching your phones capabilities.

Is that 10 bucks for a pint of Bud?

----------


## Cujo

How much was the pint?

----------


## reddog

Another lot of nice travel pics,Sir Puntys job will be revealed as a travelling ambassador for Pringles
if he next posts from Battle Creek Michigan where the Kelloggs headquarters is located.

----------


## Luigi

Great stuff Punty.  :Yup: 

Looking forward to more. Cheers.

----------


## kmart

Superb photos from a phone, SP. Keep 'em coming. 
 :tumbs:

----------


## taxexile

get yourself down to katzs deli on ludlow and e.houston and enjoy a hot pastrami sandwich and a knish.

----------


## Luigi

> Superb photos from a phone, SP.


The fooker could put together a coffee table book. From Moley to Manhattan. The Photographic Adventures of Puntski.

----------


## Headworx

^He's come a long way from Moley and Pringles  :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> How much was the pint?


$9

Wolf pup IPA.

----------


## jabir

Nice, keep it flowing.

----------


## Neverna

Nice pics again, Punty. You sure do get around. Lucky you. Well done.

----------


## Dragonfly

> $9
> 
> Wolf pup IPA.


expensive, almost as expensive as Hannahan in Nana plaza  :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter



----------


## beerlaodrinker

Puntski. Making America great again

----------


## cisco999

Thanks for the photos.      New York surely  has a deep attraction for many.    I've been happy to visit it a few times and reside there a month compliments of the US Army.

I'm guessing the two fivers next to the pint are the change from a twenty excluding the buck tip?

----------


## katie23

Start spreading the news... I'm leaving today...

Thanks for the pics, Punty!

----------


## Luigi

Fantastic pics as always.

Looking forward to more. 



Did this bus take a wrong turn at Glasgow?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

You have a great eye for a photo Punty, but if you don't mind me saying; you haven't  captured the vibe of the place yet. It feels as soulless as Detroit. No one wants to see a pic of an empty BTS!!
Bobcock was a master of   capturing  characters and another  guy..... Bostic ?
Just my 2 cents

----------


## lom

> Bobcock was a master of capturing characters and another guy..... Bostic ?


Bustak, most of his posted pics are still here

----------


## Luigi

Yeah, nice guy, lives in CM.

Decided there were better ways to spend time than on a forum being trolled. 


The final straw was the [you] hack troll by the admin of Subzero.

Which while quite ingenious, more than a bit funny, pissed off quite a few that weren't altogether comfortable with being the butt of the joke.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> You have a great eye for a photo Punty, but if you don't mind me saying; you haven't  captured the vibe of the place yet. It feels as soulless as Detroit. No one wants to see a pic of an empty BTS!!
> Bobcock was a master of   capturing  characters and another  guy..... Bostic ?
> Just my 2 cents


Bobcock sent me a pic the other day where he'd captured himself giving me the middle finger.

The cnut.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice pictures - you seem to be good with heights, SP.

----------


## Jack meoff

Great pics but I prefered the Spunter threads in his early days :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Great pics but I prefered the Spunter threads in his early days


Indeed, they were far more entertaining. 

Although his recent thread lack the personal touch they are still quality.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Top of the Rockefeller center

Rockefeller





Times sq

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Princeton uni, NJ

----------


## happynz

Good work, SP.

----------


## Dillinger

Surprised you haven't been HEADHUNTED yet, Punty for your architectural photography skills.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

USS Intrepid


























USS Enterprise












concorde

----------


## fishlocker

Cool stuff man looks like the Concorde. While your over concider the Kennedy Space Center down in Florida. Perfect time of the year for that. 
Burn a month or two down there and then head to Wisconsin to ride the Ducks through the Dells. The river is an awesome system. I believe the walleyes have run allready but you don't want to get your hands smelling like...

the fish.

----------


## Dillinger

Your girlfriend  has stuck a bit of timber on mate

----------


## Luigi

Great trip Punty.  :tumbs:

----------


## Klondyke

> USS Intrepid


Isn't it strange (or not surprising)?  What's offered as interesting sightseeing of these kinds of achievements, while in other countries it's mostly about the architectural, cultural jewels...

----------


## fishlocker

I get your innuendo though you do have to recall the reasons for our sovereignty lest you be... well Where ever.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

The cheapest meal in Manhattan.. Famous Dollar Pizza





Colombian food


Calimari


Mexican


Ramen


plane food

----------


## happynz

Nice...especially those tacos.

----------


## lom

> Isn't it strange (or not surprising)? What's offered as interesting sightseeing of these kinds of achievements, while in other countries it's mostly about the architectural, cultural jewels...


It is a young country that was cleansed from any old cultural item. Not an ancient totem pole to be found there.

----------


## jabir

I like the look of that Columbian stew/curry.

----------


## Topper

Very nice SP!!!!  Thanks again!

----------


## aging one

> Isn't it strange (or not surprising)? What's offered as interesting sightseeing of these kinds of achievements, while in other countries it's mostly about the architectural, cultural jewels...


What a knob head. A stupid one at that.. Bunch of bullshit as well.

----------


## SKkin

> Bunch of bullshit as well.


Indeed, our warships are our cultural jewels.

----------


## Dillinger

> Isn't it strange (or not surprising)? What's offered as interesting sightseeing of these kinds of achievements, while in other countries it's mostly about the architectural, cultural jewels


Better than Concentration Camps eh Jerry? :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

Just wait and see...

----------


## Looper

:Wank: 

Came within a split fud-hair of winning an auction to own one of these in 1/72.

Oh the pain of being outbid by some fucker who waits till the last micro-second to chuck in his bid  :Sad: 

Great photos spunker and top travel stuffs.

Been meaning to do NY for years and still never got round to it.

You pick odd times of year to visit places. Why is this?

----------

